# Ceramic Coating and Auto Car Wash



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

All, 

Once I get my new 540i, I plan on doing a paint correction on the vehicle and adding a ceramic coating(5 Layers), to it. Once that happens, I'll try to avoid automatic car washes as much as possible. With that said, has anyone ever added a ceramic layer to their car and run it through an auto car wash with brushes? Did you notice swirls after a prolonged period of time? The people I'm going to use for the ceramic coating say to try to use a non-touch car wash, however, those are few and far in between where I live. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I am using fluoroalkylsilane coating, not yet over “a prolonged period of time.”. I am very pleased with it.

Ceramic is SiO2 glass and sand. Silane is organic Si-O


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> I am using fluoroalkylsilane coating, not yet over “a prolonged period of time.”. I am very pleased with it.
> 
> Ceramic is SiO2 glass and sand. Silane is organic Si-O


Gotcha. When washing your car, do hand wash or machine wash? This is my first BMW, so going to treat it like a newborn.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

joeyv1985 said:


> run it through an auto car wash with brushes?


nooooooooooooo oh the humanity


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> nooooooooooooo oh the humanity


LOL! That answered it I guess. I did find an auto touchless car wash that's only 2 miles from where I live.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 2 black cars, and my worst nightmare is taking it through a dingy automatic wash


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

moRider said:


> I have 2 black cars, and my worst nightmare is taking it through a dingy automatic wash


I live in Las Vegas and it gets dusty out here. Methinks, a quick run-through at an auto Touchless Car wash, and a hand car wash every other week.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Some of us are too sensitive. Me when a bird pooped on my hood


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

In the Northeast in winter, brine flows onto the roads like liquor into Vegas casino patrons. I long ago lost my angst over running through the (best I can find) local tunnel wash maybe 5-6 times per year. Mild paint correction every few years is one whole helluva lot easier than un-corroding the underbody.

No regrets thus far, even with three black cars passing through the household in the past decade.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm intrigued by "paint correction" and will definitely YouTube and ping this forum next year when I have questions.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Doug Huffman said:


> Ceramic is SiO2 glass and sand. Silane is organic Si-O


But the real question is “are these ‘ceramic coatings’ actually a ceramid coating or is it BS?”


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

moRider said:


> I'm intrigued by "paint correction" and will definitely YouTube and ping this forum next year when I have questions.


OMG. You are about to be swallowed alive!

It will ruin you.


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

Zeichen311 said:


> In the Northeast in winter, brine flows onto the roads like liquor into Vegas casino patrons. I long ago lost my angst over running through the (best I can find) local tunnel wash maybe 5-6 times per year. Mild paint correction every few years is one whole helluva lot easier than un-corroding the underbody.
> 
> No regrets thus far, even with three black cars passing through the household in the past decade.
> View attachment 1047657





Zeichen311 said:


> In the Northeast in winter, brine flows onto the roads like liquor into Vegas casino patrons. I long ago lost my angst over running through the (best I can find) local tunnel wash maybe 5-6 times per year. Mild paint correction every few years is one whole helluva lot easier than un-corroding the underbody.
> 
> No regrets thus far, even with three black cars passing through the household in the past decade.
> View attachment 1047657


Zeichen, what color is that? Black Sapphire? I have a Cobalt Black on order. Set to arrive hopefully before Christmas.


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

ard said:


> OMG. You are about to be swallowed alive!
> 
> It will ruin you.


ARD is correct. Not only the videos, but the articles. Attached is what I’m about to spend on my 540i, taxes not included. Call me crazy.

SERVICE
Paint Correction - Stage 2 (Sedan/Coupe)
Our Stage 2 correction is designed to eliminate up to 50% of light surface scratching and swirls. Confirming that this service is not designed for heavily neglected vehicles. This service includes an exterior wash, clay decontamination service, chemical decontamination service, and a polishing service to enhance gloss. Additionally, the tires are shined and the windows are cleaned.
QUANTITY and RATE
1 $440.

SERVICE
Ceramic Pro - Gold Package(Sedan/Coupe)
We install (4) layers of Ceramic Pro 9H on the exterior paint and plastics, (1) layer of Ceramic Pro Top Coat on the exterior paint and plastics, (1) layer of Ceramic Pro Wheel & Caliper on the wheel faces, and (1) layer of Ceramic Pro Glass to the exterior windows. This service is designed for UV protection and easier maintenance. It has a lifetime warranty against staining from tree sap, bird droppings, and bugs. The warranty requires an annual inspection to ensure the full lifetime
QUANTITY and RATE
1 $1,390.00


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm getting mentally prepared...


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

joeyv1985 said:


> ARD is correct. Not only the videos, but the articles. Attached is what I’m about to spend on my 540i, taxes not included. Call me crazy.
> 
> SERVICE
> Paint Correction - Stage 2 (Sedan/Coupe)
> ...


Great info, thanks. Paint correction sounds like an overpriced detailing job. Maybe they focus a bit more on cleaning up surface scratches?


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

moRider said:


> Great info, thanks. Paint correction sounds like an overpriced detailing job. Maybe they focus a bit more on cleaning up surface scratches?


Sounds like it. The car will be still be pretty brand new when I do it, but even new cars can have paint imperfections-from the factory, during transit, prep, etc-and the OCD in me wants the paint correction done before the ceramic gets applied so I know I did everything possible. Maybe I can ask the them to send me pictures of the paint imperfections before they buff it out. I plan on doing this in February while I’m away on a 4 day business trip. The place doesn’t cure the ceramic by heat ”baking”, but just letting sit overnight so it can seep into the pores. Hence why it will take 4 days to apply the 4 layers.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Like a spa day (or 4) for your car 😎

Keep us posted on the experience!


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

moRider said:


> Like a spa day (or 4) for your car 😎
> 
> Keep us posted on the experience!


I will. It’s like giving the girlfriend a Spa Day at the Wynn. Only longer and it cost more. I might as well start calling this car the “Mistress”.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

joeyv1985 said:


> ARD is correct. Not only the videos, but the articles. Attached is what I’m about to spend on my 540i, taxes not included. Call me crazy.
> 
> SERVICE
> Paint Correction - Stage 2 (Sedan/Coupe)
> ...


Wait, they are offering a service to only remove 50%?!?!

When I did my new E70 it was 100% swirl and scratch free. (I ordered it to have NO PREP prior to delivery.) It was remarkable good- less than a dozen very light 'things' to correct. $440? OMG

And the ceramic stuff? My god what a rip off...


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

ard said:


> And the ceramic stuff? My god what a rip off...


For OPie.

Here is the pure active ingredient in “ceramic” coatings.









MicroLubrol 200 Fluid Pure Silicone Oil Polydimethylsiloxane (PDMS) 50 centistokes (CST) Viscosity, 8oz Bottle: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


MicroLubrol 200 Fluid Pure Silicone Oil Polydimethylsiloxane (PDMS) 50 centistokes (CST) Viscosity, 8oz Bottle: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



smile.amazon.com





$20 for 8 ounces. I still have about 3 ounces after a couple of years of use. 

And I have moved on to new and improved fluoroalkylsilane that is superhydrophobic AND oleophobic. It is a registered new sensitive product available from one source only and in a peculiar packaging, so the ripoff detailing scammers will never be able to resell it.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

joeyv1985 said:


> Zeichen, what color is that? Black Sapphire? I have a Cobalt Black on order. Set to arrive hopefully before Christmas.


I assume you meant Carbon Black? Never heard of Cobalt Black.

Mine is Azurite Black.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

ard said:


> moRider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm intrigued by "paint correction" and will definitely YouTube and ping this forum next year when I have questions.
> ...


 and then some!

"Paint correction" means nothing more or less than "thoroughly clean and polish the paint to remove surface imperfections" (embedded grit, stains, swirls, scratches, holograms, _etc._). The deep-cleaning steps make polishing more effective, by removing microscopic crap more gently than just buffing it away along with the scratches & swirls.

It's lot easier to convince someone to pay a pro for "correction" than "cleaning and polishing."


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

Zeichen311 said:


> I assume you meant Carbon Black? Never heard of Cobalt Black.
> 
> Mine is Azurite Black.


Correct. I meant Carbon Black.


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

Zeichen311 said:


> and then some!
> 
> "Paint correction" means nothing more or less than "thoroughly clean and polish the paint to remove surface imperfections" (embedded grit, stains, swirls, scratches, holograms, etc.). It's lot easier to convince someone to pay a pro for "correction" than "cleaning and polishing."


That is true. It's all about marketing.


----------



## Bluehealer (Nov 27, 2021)

Carbon black does have a tint of blue metallic in it, love mine😎


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

Bluehealer said:


> Carbon black does have a tint of blue metallic in it, love mine😎


It’s a Beauty if I may say so myself.


----------



## Bluehealer (Nov 27, 2021)

My son is a color correction/ceramic coating guru, and loves doing it, just did mine a week ago


----------



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

I’ve had good results with the Turtle Wax ceramic spray on our 2020 X3 M40i. Holds up great and makes the “blue” paint pop. Renew annually.


----------



## Roosters (Nov 25, 2021)

joeyv1985 said:


> All,
> 
> Once I get my new 540i, I plan on doing a paint correction on the vehicle and adding a ceramic coating(5 Layers), to it. Once that happens, I'll try to avoid automatic car washes as much as possible. With that said, has anyone ever added a ceramic layer to their car and run it through an auto car wash with brushes? Did you notice swirls after a prolonged period of time? The people I'm going to use for the ceramic coating say to try to use a non-touch car wash, however, those are few and far in between where I live. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


I use f11 on my BMW and my 1911 model t Openrunabout. Love the stuff.


----------



## kenkobra (May 24, 2021)

joeyv1985 said:


> All,
> 
> Once I get my new 540i, I plan on doing a paint correction on the vehicle and adding a ceramic coating(5 Layers), to it. Once that happens, I'll try to avoid automatic car washes as much as possible. With that said, has anyone ever added a ceramic layer to their car and run it through an auto car wash with brushes? Did you notice swirls after a prolonged period of time? The people I'm going to use for the ceramic coating say to try to use a non-touch car wash, however, those are few and far in between where I live. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


Watch some of Pan's videos as he has lots of tips https://www.youtube.com/c/PanTheOrganizer


----------



## whiterock001 (Aug 11, 2021)

joeyv1985 said:


> LOL! That answered it I guess. I did find an auto touchless car wash that's only 2 miles from where I live.


Is this a full service car wash? Most places near me will do a hand wash!fir a little extra. The great thing about ceramic coating is that it cleans so easily and tends to stay fairly clean. In between washes I use a spray detailed from Chemical Guys and can easily wipe my whole car down in minutes.


----------



## M4play2 (Sep 5, 2021)

ard said:


> Wait, they are offering a service to only remove 50%?!?!
> 
> When I did my new E70 it was 100% swirl and scratch free. (I ordered it to have NO PREP prior to delivery.) It was remarkable good- less than a dozen very light 'things' to correct. $440? OMG
> 
> And the ceramic stuff? My god what a rip off...





joeyv1985 said:


> ARD is correct. Not only the videos, but the articles. Attached is what I’m about to spend on my 540i, taxes not included. Call me crazy.
> 
> SERVICE
> Paint Correction - Stage 2 (Sedan/Coupe)
> ...


$440 isn’t bad at all even though it’s a new vehicle. I doubt they would need to do any chemical decon but between wash, clay bay and polish, it’s about a 3 hour job easy for a car that size. 
The ceramic cost seems a little on the high side but if they actually do 4 layers of ceramic pro + top coat that’s about 5 hours (an hour for each coat). I’d suggest you try and see if they’d agree to doing the wheel barrels and calipers (in addition to the wheel face) for this price.

I am no expert at detailing and spent upward of 15 hours doing wash, clay bar, paint correction, polish and ceramic coat (1 layer only) on an older 2 door convertible. Wanted to practice on this car before attempting it on the bimmer but after having done it, my old bones might just pay a professional $2k and save the wear and tear on my body!


----------



## currie.jk (Nov 3, 2021)

joeyv1985 said:


> ARD is correct. Not only the videos, but the articles. Attached is what I’m about to spend on my 540i, taxes not included. Call me crazy.
> 
> SERVICE
> Paint Correction - Stage 2 (Sedan/Coupe)
> ...


Would you like to buy >>>>>>>>>>>> and Sir, if you could provide your CC and secy code, I will do whatever.


----------



## paprmkr (Apr 8, 2005)

joeyv1985 said:


> I live in Las Vegas and it gets dusty out here. Methinks, a quick run-through at an auto Touchless Car wash, and a hand car wash every other week.


I go vegas like every 4-5 weeks. I go to self wash never through 
I have black car too. I just go remove the grim from road trip


----------



## joeyv1985 (Dec 10, 2021)

whiterock001 said:


> Is this a full service car wash? Most places near me will do a hand wash!fir a little extra. The great thing about ceramic coating is that it cleans so easily and tends to stay fairly clean. In between washes I use a spray detailed from Chemical Guys and can easily wipe my whole car down in minutes.


It's not full service. I got my windows tinted today and gave it a wash at a self-serve auto wash. I didn't use the brushes at the place because I brought my own bucket and wash mit. At these prices, I have no interest in using a "community" brush like that. It's like a newborn to me. I don't mind the work because it brings me joy. Washing my own car is very ASMR-like to me. I watch Youtube videos of guys detailing a car. I don't find it weird at all.


----------



## CABaller1 (Nov 25, 2015)

joeyv1985 said:


> It's not full service. I got my windows tinted today and gave it a wash at a self-serve auto wash. I didn't use the brushes at the place because I brought my own bucket and wash mit. At these prices, I have no interest in using a "community" brush like that. It's like a newborn to me. I don't mind the work because it brings me joy. Washing my own car is very ASMR-like to me. I watch Youtube videos of guys detailing a car. I don't find it weird at all.


----------



## CABaller1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just 1 more opinion, but I was introduced to ceramic coating in 2019 when I bought a new black Tesla model 3. I took the car straight from the delivery center to the detail center where they did a 1 stage paint correction, and ceramic coating. Very happy with the results. It has never been in a car wash, always hand washed. I even bought a pressure washer to hand wash the car. Fast forward to COVID summer 2021, decided to have paint correction and the same ceramic coating on our 2014 535i, in Carbon Black. The results were amazing! The car looks better than new. If you have the skill, and the time do it yourself, it will be cheaper. If you have the funds, hire a professional you will not be disappointed. BTW. Big fan of Bluehealer's X5. Not bad for a 7 year old car.


----------



## retaxes (Aug 6, 2012)

The dealership wanted 1500 for ceramic then cut to 1000 when i said the lease is only 3 years. Skipped and tracked down a product called last coat. They have a top line product called dark ice. About 50 for 8 ounces, need 2 for a coating, claims 18 month protection. I layered two coats on, takes 72 hours to harden. Easy to do but must follow directions exactly. Amazing stuff so far. Tried other products just did not last. I have Black Carbon and it is amazing in the sun.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Zeichen311 said:


> In the Northeast in winter, brine flows onto the roads like liquor into Vegas casino patrons. I long ago lost my angst over running through the (best I can find) local tunnel wash maybe 5-6 times per year. Mild paint correction every few years is one whole helluva lot easier than un-corroding the underbody.
> 
> No regrets thus far, even with three black cars passing through the household in the past decade.
> View attachment 1047657


I’m in the same boat, with the car wash being a necessary evil. Last winter we had 2’ of snow for two months so I couldn’t physically hand wash lest I turn my driveway into a skating rink due to lack of run-off. I only wash on my lawn to better recycle water. With 3 cars seeing winter salt and two having a lot of real estate (full size truck and a minivan) hand washing each once a week takes time I currently don’t have much of. My local wash has unlimited washes for $18/mo, and my wife’s ‘21 Pacifica ( black Pearl paint no less! ) is going to enroll today through March. 

Via the interwebs


----------

